# Frenaros



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

Anybody live in or near Frenaros? what is it like to live there? What's going on in the area. We visited this area to buy a house and were very impressed with the town.


----------



## ConstantinosPap (Feb 27, 2019)

It is a very nice place near all amenities not far from from anything queit village.


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

mikensue26 said:


> Anybody live in or near Frenaros? what is it like to live there? What's going on in the area. We visited this area to buy a house and were very impressed with the town.


Well we are now buying a property in Avgorou so same question, what is it like to live there? What's going on in the area? Please


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Maybe worth starting a new thread for Avgorou ?

Jim


----------



## ConstantinosPap (Feb 27, 2019)

Shotokan101 said:


> Maybe worth starting a new thread for Avgorou ?
> 
> Jim


Why not i think a lot of people have a lot of questions for Avgorou and a lot of people started to buy properties there! 
You can also message me for any other questions you have as i know very well the area and the prices.


----------

